# Te dual seeking



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

How does it manifest?


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

For me when someone speaks in a sober, direct and unambiguous manner I find it immensely appealing. I love when people can cut through the nonsense and tell me clearly that I need to do X-Y-Z in this order and explain the implicit rules of efficiency and why something will function more fluidly if I do things a certain way or apprehend them from a different angle, it just clears up this whole dark spot in my life. I like seeing things come to tangible results but I have difficulty achieving this on my own, I need help figuring out what the goal is and the most optimal way to reach it, I feel like I easily start to think in circles otherwise. I'm not sure if this is as true for ESI's though, because Se is more practical so I don't know if it struggles with goals as much, but I do think having issues with prioritizing, having a poor sense of work's progression and a difficulty looking at things from an impersonal standpoint is common to both Fi base types.


----------

